# Decent box!



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yesterday left the the gulfbrezze ramp at sunrise started South the Seas were a little sloppy at the beginning but soon laid down we were running a 24-foot Bay series Yellowfin which did very well surprisingly for the conditions.First stop was about 30 miles out I was trying to get so Mingos and we were not disappointed by some of the biggest Mingos I've seen in a long time after getting our arms sore from pulling them up 280 feet we decided it was time to do the lazy man fishing and start deep dropping !The bite was definitely slower maybe in part to moon bit did manage a couple decent tiles.We were able to get a decent bite and around 600 foot of water 6:50 the coolest part is when for the first time I was able to see a Marlin it was all lit up swimming around the boat tried to throw a cigar minnow he was not interested and continued on with his route.Did get robbed a couple times by sharks but did manage 3 scamp a box full of mongos,golden tiles of course some big redsnapper 1 nice almaco.jack.Bait was live cigars for scamp and squid for mingos and tiles.Tight Ines and get out and go fishing!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*mongos!*

nice mingos


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Looks like a good eating box of fish. Those are some hoss mingos by the way.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice box of good eating. love them goldens!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*studs*

19 inches


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stud Mingos! Nice box of fish


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Any day you can get out & catch some like that is a real good day.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

wow, nice mingos, so said marlin didn't took your bait!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine box of fish !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice box of fish.
Whyme


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Marlin*

pic of marlin


----------

